# Golden Retriever in Southern California?



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope you find a new best friend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Rocky. 

Have you checked the GR Rescues in CA?

CA has several groups-

Rescue Clubs by State - Absolutely Golden 

You can do a search on Petfinder.com for a GR, Goldens in Shelters and with Rescue Groups will be listed. 

Adoptapet also lists available Goldens in shelters, Rescue Groups and private parties wanting to rehome dogs. 

Contact information is provided on all those sites.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Rocky sounds like he was wonderful and very loved. I hope that you get lucky and find a rescue with a Golden.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd also suggest you pull up the SoCal and NorCal breeder lists created by Danaruns. Zip each of the recommended ones a note like you posted here, asking for help if they hear of any older puppies/dogs that are being rehomed due to not being what they were kept for (such as a show pup who does not enjoy showing, a field pup who isn't suited to that job, a SD not suited to that work).


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'd also suggest you pull up the SoCal and NorCal breeder lists created by Danaruns. Zip each of the recommended ones a note like you posted here, asking for help if they hear of any older puppies/dogs that are being rehomed due to not being what they were kept for (such as a show pup who does not enjoy showing, a field pup who isn't suited to that job, a SD not suited to that work).


I second that recommendation. Be aware that if a breeder is rehoming a dog they had kept hoping for a show dog, s/he will likely be as expensive (or more so) than a puppy, BUT I suspect that now that people are returning to work some "pandemic puppies" may be coming back to their breeders from owners who find they no longer have time for a dog. THOSE dogs may be more likely to be available to a great home for free or a lower price.

When Prism said to "pull up the SoCal and NorCal breeder lists" she's referring to the ones that exist on this forum. Just use the "search community" bar above to see if you can find them (maybe someone can link them here for you if they already have them bookmarked?).

And lastly... This is a public forum so you may want to reconsider posting your name/address/contact information. Members can always send you a private message if they know of an available dog...

My condolences on your loss. Most of us have been there and the pain takes a long time to go away (if it ever does)...


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your wonderful suggestions. I'll find him (or her) 

Earl


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

RockysDad said:


> Thanks for your wonderful suggestions. I'll find him (or her)
> 
> Earl


Yes. You. Will. 
It’s all about persistence and perseverance and I can hear both in your post!!


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

So sorry to hear about your loss! It's always hard losing a loved one! I hope you find another Golden soon!


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'd also suggest you pull up the SoCal and NorCal breeder lists created by Danaruns. Zip each of the recommended ones a note like you posted here, asking for help if they hear of any older puppies/dogs that are being rehomed due to not being what they were kept for (such as a show pup who does not enjoy showing, a field pup who isn't suited to that job, a SD not suited to that work).



Wonderful tip - thanks!


----------



## JBinME (11 mo ago)

@RockysDad, so sorry for your loss. I lost my almost 15-year-old boy last fall, too, and I know how hard it is. It can be challenging as well to find another dog/puppy when you finally feel ready. Sometimes the search gets discouraging, but hang in there and trust the process and use all the good advice you get from the experts here. You will find your next best friend I'm sure!


----------

